

The Nexus One Was Google’s Dream. The Carriers Were Freddy Krueger. - bensummers
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/10/google-nexus-one/

======
fossuser
I'm pretty sure that $99 dollar google subsidized idea was never real. I
remember when people first heard of it it lead back to some wishful thinking
on a forum where someone just made it up. It got pretty big because everyone
was excited about what it could mean for unlocked phones in the United States,
but it never had any real backing or truth to it.

------
wmf
Speaking of freedom, I'd rather pay the full price of a phone than have it
subsidized by privacy invasion.

